# What was your first date like?



## DS29790bb (Dec 31, 2011)

Asked a chick out online and it's happening on Tuesday for my first ever date as a 20 year old. Kinda sucks that the first time you go on a date has to be through online, but I figure it's something. I'm not taking it seriously.....the girl seems cool but I don't think it will evolve into anything. Just gotta think that it's a step forward in experiencing something and really pushing my boundaries.

So what was you're first date like? Just looking for stories I guess, good and bad. I'm actually really confident....that'll change, but still, the fact that I got her number and are talking over text now is cool.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

My first date was with a guy I met online. Dinner and a movie. Long story short: while watching Saw IV, I had to run to the bathroom to vomit due to bad Chinese food. I haven't talked to him in years. Hahaha.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

One of my older sister's friends gave me her number once and I asked her out through text. I had no idea what I was doing and I didn't even like her. I just felt obligated to ask her out since she said she liked me. It was really awkward and horrible and I wish I never did it. I beat myself up for a long time after that mistake.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Good mindset going into it. I'm not sure that most first dates amount to a relationship anyways, but hey, you never know. Good to get out of your comfort zone and try it. Figure the more you try and date the better you will do, and the more comfortable you will feel about it. If it goes bad you never have to see her again I suppose, if it goes well.... then great!

Actually funny you made this thread, I just met with someone today (not sure if a date or not - more like a meet up I suppose) and had very low expectations even though I liked her a lot. I thought for sure my SA would get in the way and leave me feeling like complete sh*t. It actually went really damn well. I went to her house this afternoon and we hung out outside. She had two younger siblings there who were talkative so that really made things much more comforting. If there was any silence they were sure to be up to something. We talked about mostly generic stuff, and I was doing really well talking at first. We ended up swimming a bit, I played with her little brothers in the pool and we talked in there and what not. Then we ordered a pizza and hung out on the patio for a while, and next thing I knew it was getting dark out. She's pretty cool, as is her family so that really made it comfortable. I'm not sure if this will amount to anything but by my standards it was an A+. I have no idea how I pulled this off. I'm not sure if I even did well in her eyes, because I have such low expectations for myself. There were some awkward moments and silences but I'm hoping they were just like normal first meet-up ones. 

So basically I have zero experience, though my SA has improved, and had like no expectations going into this. I completely surprised the hell out myself and was pretty comfortable. Just make sure on the date you're doing something that is in a comfortable environment. Ya know, try to be relaxed, don't drink anything with caffeine, maybe have a few things in the back of your head to say if there's a silence. 

Good luck, hope it goes swell.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I yelled obscenities at random people, and spit on the floor a lot. She hid in the corner, but cried as we danced, her head on my shoulder. We went out to eat and I vomited at the table. My friend cleaned up the vomit as the two women cried. She slipped in a snowbank, and I kicked her in the ***.

The next day I ignored her, and she cried mucho.

True story. I was 17.


----------



## Abomb926 (Feb 14, 2013)

I was kinda set up with a girl that liked me in 6th grade. we went to the movies and a burger place and in the end she kissed me just before leaviing. it was a little awkward at first but I'm glad it happened


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll let you know when it happens


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Uhm, it was okay I guess.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Very awkward, but I still had fun because I was on a date with a guy I liked.

It was with a guy from this site a few years ago. We went to the movies and then to eat after. I tried bubble tea for the first time that day. We barely talked at all during the whole date haha. :b


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Awkward. No chemistry to speak of. The girl kind of had an attitude. At one point we got heckled by a drunk at a bus stop.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I was...14-ish. My neighbor from across the street knocked on my front door and asked me if I wanted to go to the movies. I wanted to say no so badly but I knew it took balls to knock on someone's door. So I went. we saw the hangover. It ended up being fun. But I avoided him as much as possible after that


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

Mercurochrome said:


> I yelled obscenities at random people, and spit on the floor a lot. She hid in the corner, but cried as we danced, her head on my shoulder. We went out to eat and I vomited at the table. My friend cleaned up the vomit as the two women cried. She slipped in a snowbank, and I kicked her in the ***.
> 
> The next day I ignored her, and she cried mucho.
> 
> True story. I was 17.


You didn't deserve her anyway.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^You're very right. I don't deserve anybody. I had no idea how to handle a young, attractive girl at the time, and behaved foolishly and crassly. I don't think I'm an *******, but I sometimes act like one due to social inability.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldn't know.. Ive never been on one with someone I wasn't already dating.


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

wait, what? I was joking because I took it you were joking...???


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, true story Swear to God (but I'm an atheist). I treated her badly, and still regret it to this day. Luckily, I think I've improved since it was half my lifetime ago.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

She ate peanut M&M's and I didn't like her anymore


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

my first date was with a man considerably older than me, me 18, him 36, a financial analyst. We first walked on the beach, then went to see a movie in a very small theatre. I remember the whole time he was looking at me during the movie like he was going to kiss me. It felt awkward. Then after he drove us back to his place (dinner was an option but I said screw it, I'm so incredibly nervous right now, I couldn't eat 2 bites) and we sat on his couch and started "watching" a movie. i.e. him feeling up on me and kissing me and trying to undress me.

it ended at 3 am and he drove me back home. That's one NOT to tell to the kids. lol.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

She was the aggressor in getting the date to happen, even though I rejected her and blew her off several times despite _wanting_ to go out with her (man, I'm seriously ****ed up).

I remember it was a ludicrously hot day (like "WTF" kind of hot). We walked around downtown and went to see a movie. It wasn't long into it that we 'connected' with each other and stopped paying any real attention to what was playing.

Oh yes, good time.

I really should date again.



StrangePeaches said:


> It ended up being fun. But I avoided him as much as possible after that


:lol

"Yes, I had a great time."
"So, same time next week?"
"No, I never want to see you again."



calichick said:


> my first date was with a man considerably older than me, me 18, him 36, a financial analyst.


How did that happen? Who initiated? Where did you meet, etc.?


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)

Awful....
I was 15...

She was really into me but this was the second time in a row I failed so incredibly hard to make any move whatsoever (hell, I didn't even make conversation).

WTF MAN I was so lame back then. 

regrets :no


----------



## ShyDancer321 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was 20 when I had my first date as well. We met at a bowling alley and played two games. The first game was fun. The second was more awkward because my conversation skills got bad. She lost all interest in me after the date; and would not speak to me again, untill 2 years later when I ran into her in the hallway on campus, and we stopped. I said hello, and ran away without talking to her cause I was so nervous! Since then, I've improved marginally, but still have yet to get second date  

Best of luck to you, you sound confident, and I think it will go very well for you!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> How did that happen? Who initiated? Where did you meet, etc.?


We met online. I was very much into older men back then and being in college at the time, rarely had a means of meeting them any other way seeing that the night scene wasn't for me...CFO's, investment bankers, financial analysts, a law student, ....where the money was basically.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I went to a bowling alley with a girl I was seeing once when I was 16.. The machine at the end of the isle which manages the skittles broke and a group of chavs started laughing at us.. I didn't return there for 2 years.. :|


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

What's a "date"? 




(Seriously, i'm searching for a conventional definition.)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very run of the mill, and forgettable.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Not so great. We met online but there was no chemistry in person.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

NeuromorPhish said:


> What's a "date"?
> 
> (Seriously, i'm searching for a conventional definition.)


A type of cake?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I bailed out on my first date minutes before meeting him...

I was 19, he was 30something and barely spoke English. We used to work together, but he got fired. At the time I was doing a group CBT study and made the mistake of telling them I'd been asked out but didn't accept the invitation because I didn't like him. The therapists still pushed me to "get out of my comfort zone" and go on the date. I really didn't like him. At all. 

Anyways, I was on the train and there was some miscommunication on where we were meeting. I got a bit annoyed and frustrated, so I just said, "look, forget it. I'm not really feeling well anyways" and went home. I still remember him yelling, "no, wait!" as I was about to hang up (I did feel a bit bad). I told people in the group I went, though, because I knew they were going to attribute it to my anxiety (which partly was, but...).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So a date would be at a sit down restaurant or bar or something? Hmmm... I guess that was with the 3rd guy I slept with (who became my first boyfriend). I don't remember it too well. I guess I was nervous and tried to drink to make me relax. This was the 2nd time I met him. I initially discovered him at a bar. I thought he was really hot but it was hard to talk to him since he is not the best conversationalist and my Japanese was still developing. The first time I talked to him at the bar was weird. He lifted up his shirt to show me an injury and some sort of cast and I first thought he was trying to show me his beautiful muscles and giving me a reason why we couldn't have sex that night. hehhehhehehe....I was such a confused naive perv.

Before that I had slept with one guy at his place. Met him at a nightclub. I slept with one more guy at a love hotel once. Japanese can be odd. The 2nd guy asked if I wanted to take a bath before getting in bed. I said yes, thinking we would shower and bathe together. But apparently he meant taking a shower separately. 

Online dating is weirder since you've never met before and haven't kissed or anything. 

Oh wait. I think maybe I went on another date before the one I mentioned. It was with a customer I met at the hostess bar I was working at. I think I had kissed him at work. Never slept with him. I was so new to Japan that he was actually trying to communicate with me in English. It didn't go so well...

My memory is such crap. I remember more recent dates much better.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

We just went out for coffee and talked. It was pleasant, but very uneventful. STILL haven't been kissed. :| Our second date was better; he visited me at the stables and I let him ride my horse. We both rode double and got bucked off. It was funny.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> So a date would be at a sit down restaurant or bar or something? Hmmm... I guess that was with the 3rd guy I slept with (who became my first boyfriend). I don't remember it too well. I guess I was nervous and tried to drink to make me relax. This was the 2nd time I met him. I initially discovered him at a bar. I thought he was really hot but it was hard to talk to him since he is not the best conversationalist and my Japanese was still developing. The first time I talked to him at the bar was weird. He lifted up his shirt to show me an injury and some sort of cast and I first thought he was trying to show me his beautiful muscles and giving me a reason why we couldn't have sex that night. hehhehhehehe....I was such a confused naive perv.
> 
> Before that I had slept with one guy at his place. Met him at a nightclub. I slept with one more guy at a love hotel once. Japanese can be odd. * The 2nd guy asked if I wanted to take a bath before getting in bed. I said yes, thinking we would shower and bathe together. But apparently he meant taking a shower separately. *
> 
> ...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

tannasg said:


> Very run of the mill, and forgettable.


When did it happen? How did you meet her?

Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

magical and cute. i was so nervous 7 years later we decided it was not magical enough and broke up. when i look back at that night I smile.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

> What was your first date like?


What do you think i am, a clairvoyant? :/


----------



## simbo (Dec 31, 2012)

I was so nervous for my first date (3 years back or so) when i met her i hugged her and we went for a drink, was really hard to make eye contact but lucky she also was fairly shy! about 1 hour into the date we started to cuddle and then she kissed me on the lips passionately, and i guess we kissed some more, and more ahha =p good first date though! ended up getting engaged but recently went horribly wrong :'(

Good luck though man you will be fine!


----------



## simbo (Dec 31, 2012)

Mercurochrome said:


> I yelled obscenities at random people, and spit on the floor a lot. She hid in the corner, but cried as we danced, her head on my shoulder. We went out to eat and I vomited at the table. My friend cleaned up the vomit as the two women cried. She slipped in a snowbank, and I kicked her in the ***.
> 
> The next day I ignored her, and she cried mucho.
> 
> True story. I was 17.


LOL ****ing hilarious!!!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

That's the only kind of date that I know of.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

lol i was with my friend whos my nextdoor neighbour and this girl cameover and she added me on facebook i was 14 and i asked her if she wanted to date and she said ya i was like F**k she was more experienced then i was so she sorta took the lead it was cool, but she liked to get around lol


----------



## WhisperingPines05 (Aug 13, 2012)

My first date was abysmal, or at least that is the way I remember it. I was sixteen years old and smitten with this girl. Predictably, my shyness crippled me that night. I knew what to do. I knew what I wanted to say; yet the shackles never came off and my reticence overshadowed the night. For our second date, a friend gave me some 714 mimic tablets that were supposed to reduce muscle tension and produce relaxation. Nothing.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

a drunken blur


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

My first actual date, which happened in college: I had car problems, her doorbell didn't work and she lived on the third floor of her building, finally when she realized I was downstairs & we left it took 30 minutes driving around trying to find the place we were going to eat at (no GPS in the early 90's), I didn't know what to talk about the whole time at dinner and when I tried to make it nicer after dinner by taking her to sit on a bench by the water while the moon was out we ended up having a conversation about why the moon isn't always 100% lit and for some reason that moment I lost all my intelligence and couldn't figure out why and thought maybe because the earth was blocking it. Strangely, I did manage to take the same girl on another date to a movie that I didn't know the storyline for thinking it was a good idea. I took her to The Crying Game. Needless to say, a lot of my early "dating" experiences in life were pretty bad.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

^At least you kept your ears intact


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Some of these are brilliant. :lol


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I was 18 and he was 33 or so. It was horrible, but he paid for the meal, so that was a plus. 

He worked in accounting or something dull, and he kept bringing up how much money he made and how he had traveled to X and Y place for the weekend. Everything went a bit like, "but it was like whatever. I much prefer Ibiza over the French Riviera." He was handsome, though... for someone with receding lines. After I decline an invitation to his apartment, which was conveniently located three blocks from the restaurant, he pointed me to the train station (on the corner of the same street) and then took a cab to his apartment. Did I mention his apartment was 3 BLOCKS AWAY? Asshat.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

Never been on one. How sad.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

HustleRose said:


> I was 18 and he was 33 or so. It was horrible, but he paid for the meal, so that was a plus.
> 
> He worked in accounting or something dull, and he kept bringing up how much money he made and how he had traveled to X and Y place for the weekend. Everything went a bit like, "but it was like whatever. I much prefer Ibiza over the French Riviera." He was handsome, though... for someone with receding lines. After I decline an invitation to his apartment, which was conveniently located three blocks from the restaurant, he pointed me to the train station (on the corner of the same street) and then took a cab to his apartment. Did I mention his apartment was 3 BLOCKS AWAY? Asshat.


Yeah, accountants (my major) are rather dull.

I had something like that happen to me once. The guy picked me up from my place and then took us to his place for some wine. He was nice and polite and all but looked waaaaaaay older than his profile pic. Plus he had a gay accent sort of (which I told him). Once he picked up that I wasn't interested he decided to just drop me off at a bus stop and not drive me home. Luckily it was not that far from my place and the bus came soon, but what a jerk!!!

So from that experience if a (new) guy picks me up I ask that we go to a bar or restaurant very close to my place, in case I have to walk home.

(he was about my age but if I'm going to have casual sex with someone, they have to be in their 20s)


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I was 15. I went to see the movie Blank Check. I dated him for a week. I broke out in a massive rash. (I am not going into details.) He broke up with me over the phone.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

God no... the first ever date of mine was the only date that had been a total failure and the girl did everything to avoid me after. I was 19 and she was 18 I think.

We met in a club a week or 2 before. As I remember she was super hot imo, no idea how I managed it but we kissed and swapped numbers.

On the date itself we went for coffee an hour before I started work. I had to go there in my work uniform, I looked like crap, was really tired and worse still...I HATE COFFEE.

Anyway, I cant remember much of it, but there were a lot of awkward silences, I was nervous as hell. After I went off to work, she started ignoring all my texts and that was that.


Since then I have had loads of dates... Maybe as many as 20 with women I met online, havent failed on a single 1 though, at the end there was a chance to start a relationship. Some of them even came back home and slept with me on the 1st date (completely unplanned and they weren't the type to just sleep with anyone)


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Ill come back with an answer in 10 years if i even could manage to get a date.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Ill come back with an answer in 10 years if i even could manage to get a date.


Don't lie, we were on dates in my basement and you ate an apple which I cooked for you 

(If it was someone else sorry to confuse)


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

pete24 said:


> God no... the first ever date of mine was the only date that had been a total failure and the girl did everything to avoid me after. I was 19 and she was 18 I think.
> 
> We met in a club a week or 2 before. As I remember she was super hot imo, no idea how I managed it but we kissed and swapped numbers.
> 
> ...


Sounds ballsy for a guy with SA. Congratulations


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Don't lie, we were on dates in my basement and you ate an apple which I cooked for you
> 
> (If it was someone else sorry to confuse)


I'm sure it was someone else.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I'm sure it was someone else.


No, it was you, I just checked the old thread.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> No, it was you, I just checked the old thread.


what thread?


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

This thread somehow made me more miserable because these days my only connections with women who I would potentially want to date are rushed to sex because if I don't do that I've noticed a pattern where communication with them fizzles otherwise. I also noticed when I do the traditional thing of asking a girl out on a date, like officially, there's always excuses or avoidance.

* Meet girl, try to keep up communication and get to know here without the whole dating thing and without moving things forward sexually: things fizzle within a couple of weeks.

* Meet girl, get to know her a little bit (talk to her, message or call a few times), ask her out: avoidance, lack of response, rejection.

* Meet girl, use various means to speed up something sexual: most of the time this fails but at least sometimes we have sex. This lasts for a short time until something I'm not fully aware of causes it to fizzle. I try to take these girls out, shift it to dating, and that also causes things to fizzle.

Since "dating" seems to be the only way to get into a real relationship, I would really prefer to have delayed sex or even have a girl play extremely hard to get for sex so long as she doesn't play hard to get to just meet up with me and just HANG OUT WITH ME. This makes me miserable because it makes me feel like what's being reinforced to me is that the vast majority of women I might ever meet and be interested in would never be interested to date me, but a very few at least are willing to have sex with me.

EDIT: In the last year ONE girl managed to get into that zone of regularly hanging out with me while I specifically avoided pushing for sex, I was feeling great about that until she went batsh*t nuts on me and I had to stop talking to her. So I guess psycho girls are willing to hang out and go on dates with me. Yay.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> what thread?


Just that witch gif on who is your look a like thread :b See how your sarcasm can catch you sometimes later :kma Never deny your daydreams :teeth


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

VanGogh said:


> EDIT: In the last year ONE girl managed to get into that zone of regularly hanging out with me while I specifically avoided pushing for sex, I was feeling great about that until she went batsh*t nuts on me and I had to stop talking to her. So I guess psycho girls are willing to hang out and go on dates with me. Yay.


What she did?


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> What she did?


It started in little bits at first, she would say things that were mildly demanding or demeaning to me. Since I have my own personality quirks I let minor things slide since sometimes people can have a bad day and say something a bit off to people around them.

The one time she got overly sensitive to my making light of something which she misconstrued as an attempt by me to insult her. She didn't just communicate this, she tore my head off about it. I told her calmly that she was overreacting and I let it go for a week and didn't talk to her that whole time. She contacted me after a week and acted as if nothing was wrong. I told her I didn't like the last time how she blew up at me and she went right back to being vile toward me just because I brought it up.

Something came up a few weeks later I don't want to get into, but rather than act calmly about it she went into psycho mode again and started making verbal demands of me which I just ignored during the time I had to endure it. Once I got that out of the way with her I went back to not talking to her again. She was poison.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Just that witch gif on who is your look a like thread :b See how your sarcasm can catch you sometimes later :kma Never deny your daydreams :teeth


That doesn't count.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> That doesn't count.


DON*T EVER SAY DATES WITH ME DOES NOT COUNT! :wife


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

VanGogh said:


> It started in little bits at first, she would say things that were mildly demanding or demeaning to me. Since I have my own personality quirks I let minor things slide since sometimes people can have a bad day and say something a bit off to people around them.
> 
> The one time she got overly sensitive to my making light of something which she misconstrued as an attempt by me to insult her. She didn't just communicate this, she tore my head off about it. I told her calmly that she was overreacting and I let it go for a week and didn't talk to her that whole time. She contacted me after a week and acted as if nothing was wrong. I told her I didn't like the last time how she blew up at me and she went right back to being vile toward me just because I brought it up.
> 
> Something came up a few weeks later I don't want to get into, but rather than act calmly about it she went into psycho mode again and started making verbal demands of me which I just ignored during the time I had to endure it. Once I got that out of the way with her I went back to not talking to her again. She was poison.


If a person feels insulted because of you, you have to explain and fix it. It also takes time to see if it was accident or not. Any kind of ignoring or communication problems increases points it was not accident.

People rarely are cool after insults and ignoring. And next time if she decide to forgive your accidental insults don't blame her for taking it wrong. You are half of the conversation as listener and as a speaker. We all say things that others can misunderstand.

No need to be with someone when there is too much misunderstandings, you are not a match then. But no need to call people bat s crazy when their behaviour is normal human behaviour.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> DON*T EVER SAY DATES WITH ME DOES NOT COUNT! :wife


I just did.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I just did.


That is why you got a bat in to your head


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> That is why you got a bat in to your head


What bat?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> What bat?


:wife
:bat










Oh well, feel feel to ignore me :sighcrycrycry

I hate you mean dude


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

my first date was going to a movie theatre,


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Long time ago I asked a girl to go to the beach with me. My buddy carried me and the girl and her sister, who was his age. When we reached the beach the girl took off her top and had on this nice top. She didn't go in the water. Me either. We went and got pizza on the way home. First time I actually asked a girl to go somewhere with me


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> :wife
> :bat
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. So tired i went to sleep.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> I yelled obscenities at random people, and spit on the floor a lot. She hid in the corner, but cried as we danced, her head on my shoulder. We went out to eat and I vomited at the table. My friend cleaned up the vomit as the two women cried. She slipped in a snowbank, and I kicked her in the ***.
> 
> The next day I ignored her, and she cried mucho.
> 
> True story. I was 17.


Why did you ignore her?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I went with a girl to see a movie and we ended up staying out from 5 to 1230 at night... We just kinda walked around the mall and talked for hours after the movie...


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

I didn't realise it was a date until I was told after. Or maybe it wasn't one, I'm still not sure. Strange business.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Sorry. So tired i went to sleep.


See what I get for trying to cheer up, insults and more insults, huh huh :cry


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> See what I get for trying to cheer up, insults and more insults, huh huh :cry


How was that an insult?


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> If a person feels insulted because of you, you have to explain and fix it. It also takes time to see if it was accident or not. Any kind of ignoring or communication problems increases points it was not accident.
> 
> People rarely are cool after insults and ignoring. And next time if she decide to forgive your accidental insults don't blame her for taking it wrong. You are half of the conversation as listener and as a speaker. We all say things that others can misunderstand.
> 
> No need to be with someone when there is too much misunderstandings, you are not a match then. But no need to call people bat s crazy when their behaviour is normal human behaviour.


But she was the one who was first poking me with mildly demeaning or demanding words a number of times. Then when she blew up over a misconception of something I said, I tried to be calm & rational explaining to her that she misunderstood and her interpretation was the actual opposite of my intention, which was to lighten a talk not to insult her.

She had a paranoid personality anyway, I should have paid more attention to the signs. She was a heavy pot head and would talk crap constantly about her exes and kept talking negatively about her friends because she kept questioning their motives and communications. I did nothing but treat her well when we hung out. Her extreme overreaction was a sign of her true nature, so I decided to cut it off.

I understand that we're all a little "crazy" too and things aren't as black & white as I'm describing, but the way I see it I have enough emotional baggage of my own that I'm trying to resolve, I don't need someone else's baggage of venom to fill any voids I create while making inroads to healing myself.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> How was that an insult?


You falled a sleep meanwhile talking to me :yes Just right after you denyed our public basement dates :yes


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> You falled a sleep meanwhile talking to me :yes Just right after you denyed our public basement dates :yes


But I'm talking to you now.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> But I'm talking to you now.


Yes you are :b


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Yes you are :b


I gtg now though. Bye.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I gtg now though. Bye.


See ya in our next fightful misunderstandeful sarcastic ignorish convo :teeth


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> See ya in our next fightful misunderstandeful sarcastic ignorish convo :teeth


I see. So thats how you like it huh?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I see. So thats how you like it huh?


No. Not at all


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> No. Not at all


Me either.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

HustleRose said:


> Why did you ignore her?


Because I was terrified of emotion.

Which backfired, which I pretended to be oblivious to, which was horrible.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

This thread turned into what should have been a chat.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I went out late at night to meet this guy at a gas station and I sucked his dick while he was driving. I came home after 2 a.m. in the morning and my dad was in the kitchen wondering where I went. He thought I was out with a guy, so I lied to him and told him I went with "friends" somewhere. I guess it wasn't really a date. 

He was the same guy that left me at a gas station when I went to see him again. I'm pretty sure he was lying when he told me he had an emergency. He was a psycho.


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

She broke contact with me afterwards and never spoke again, so I can only guess I was too fantastic for her to handle.

(Sarcasm level well over 9000)


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

I was 25, and it was a blind date. We got a quick bite to eat, then went to a really boring, really long movie, Out of Africa - this is a really bad choice for first date, better to make it something where you can just talk. Or at least a light comedy. But at that point I had no idea about what to do on a date. 

She didnt want to go out again and I was sad for a week. 

Next date was worse. I drove an hour to meet a girl from a personal ad, at a Pizza Hut. She threw up in her hand during the meal.

It did get better after that.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

one and done.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

So boring that I don't even remember it.


----------



## StarryNight (Mar 14, 2011)

Pretty terrible. I was completely uninterested in the guy, but I was 17 and felt like it was something I was required to do to keep up with my friends. We had nothing to talk about, and he started doing gymnastic-type stunts in the middle of the mall in what I can only assume was an attempt to impress me. Later, he walked me home, and lo and behold, his friends just so happened to be hanging out at a park a block away from my house. Then, before we went and talked to them, he asked me if he could kiss me in front of them. Me at 17 was even more awkward than me now, and so I just went with it. Needless to say, there was 0 chemistry. But I deserved it I guess, clearly we were both just using each other.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hours and hours of sex. 8)


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've only got any success in trying to get dates recently, it's been great getting the initial attention and arranging the said date. Then it seems to all fall apart for me on the actual date and she realizes what an awkward inexperienced loser I am.
I don't get how people meet online then end up happy for longterm or are so compatiable with seemingly little effort. 
Not all people are meant for relationships or cut out for dating I guess.
I'm sure you'll be fine though, good luck.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't even remember. I don't think I class that guy as a date since my friend set me up behind my back when I didn't even like him.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> I don't even remember. I don't think I class that guy as a date since my friend set me up behind my back when I didn't even like him.


Well then go get one and then report back to this thread. :lol


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I couldn't talk on my first date. Literally sat there in silence like my mouth was sewed tight. I was so embarrassed and traumatized I wouldn't ask a girl out for another 4 years. My heart was trying to jump out of my chest, I was sweating so much I flooded the place. She bailed faster than Sonic when he gets those boots. Worst night of my life


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Well then go get one and then report back to this thread. :lol


Well with my first (and only) proper boyfriend we went bowling. Then after I hit a strike the machine broke down and I had to have another go. I didn't exactly enjoy that evening.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I went to the movies. I had a pretty good time too. I forget which movie I saw, but it was fun. 

Oh, do you mean my first date with someone else? Because that will probably never happen


----------



## JamesWest (Aug 5, 2013)

My first date with my current girlfriend Sara was unforgettable. We both went to one hotel and take candle light dinner and from that day up till now I never date with another girl because I fall in love with Sara and to be honest if you someone or someone like you then don't break trust. All relations are based on trust.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

swen said:


> Age 13 or 14. It was terrible. I liked the girl and she liked me but I was too nervous to really talk to her. One day we met by chance at the mall and I took her into a store and bought her a ring. I thought that's what you were supposed to do! :um So here's a girl who is wearing my ring who I have barely said 10 sentences to. I asked her to the movies, and a couple days later we went. Again, I didn't say 4 sentences to her during the whole date. A few days later she gave me back the ring and said she didn't want to date anymore. It took me about 3 years to regain my wits and learn what to do.


lol thats the fastest i have seen a guy give a girl a ring

New Record!


----------

